# what stage can you feel kittens moving inside pregnant mum?



## tiddles2k11

im fed up of reading loads of different answers to this question all over the net 

does anyone know at what stage you can feel the kittens moving? so far ive read between 17-20days 25-30days 45+ and im usnsure which one is right?

yes i know there are many kittens out there without a home an my cat will be spayed as soon as its safe to do so after the birth of her kittens!!

any help would be appreciated!! thank you


----------



## Gratch

There are different answers because it depends on several different factors, such as how many kittens your cat is carrying. You may not feel them move at all because she's only carrying one, or because she's carrying six and they're packed in too tight. You might even easily feel them moving in those numbers. The shape of your cat, whether she is small, average or large could also affect it. Generally you're looking between 7 and 9 weeks anyway if you're going to feel them at all. I didn't feel the kittens in my cat (small, carrying four) until about the end of week 7.


----------



## Dannielle100

People say 7 weeks gestation, but I only felt my girls 3 days before she had them! They are now 11 days old. Do you know roughly how far she is?


----------



## havoc

There are probably lots of different answers because it's different with every cat and every litter. There is no definitive answer. In general you are unlikely to feel movement until *about* 2 weeks before the due date. I have had one litter of eight where I felt very little movement and a singleton where I could have sworn I felt movement on both sides. It's exciting to feel it, especially for the first time but it won't tell you very much.


----------



## Taylorbaby

for You to feel them kicking and moving its over 7 weeks, however for a vet to feel if she is in kitten they can feel them at 3weeks + 

however sometimes you never feel them move as they are packed in so tight, or you may feel them move a few days before she gives birth, just depends!


----------



## tiddles2k11

thanks for all your replies!!!!

im not sure when she is due but i no shes more towards the end rather than the begining.she has quite prominent and really pink nipples that she has now removed all the hair from! up untill today she had a really big appetite but today she has just had the odd nibble at both her wet and dry food.she hasnt done much sleeping today which she normally does but she has been constantly cleaning herself all over!! 

when she was in her nesting box earlier i was sat beside her and i cud see the movements in her belly but i noticed this early last week too?

im very excited to meet our new additions


----------



## Lushgirl84

Sounds like the kittens could well be getting into place for the birth, Good luck!


----------



## tiddles2k11

thank you!!!!ill keep u all informed


----------



## DiamondKitty

I could see and feel the babies just after 5 weeks ... although I did watch her constantly like a hawk!  lol and it was like they were doing a mexican wave in her tummy in the last week or so!! lol

Good luck with everything ... its all very exciting!!  xx


----------



## Aurelia

It depends how long you spend trying to feel them. With my girl I could feel them move at about 5 weeks. However I will say she would spend hours on me and I would have my hand rested on her tummy for just as long. The movements were also so very slight and like little flicks that if I didn't know she was pregnant I would have dismissed them as tummy rumbles :lol: However they did feel different to that. The only way I could really describe the movement was like jumping beans.


----------



## bubbleuk

hi when my cat was pregnant i first felt her kittens moving at 5 weeks, but this usually happens between 5 and 7 weeks , depends on the cat.


----------



## LittleTyke

My girl is 6 weeks today and no movement yet  She's quite a big girl though so there's tonnes of room for them at the moment I suppose!


----------



## Katie86

Hello all 
Im unsure of my cats due date i roughly think she is 7 or 8 weeks i can see and feel her kittens moving and she hasnt eaten all her food today.
She is now in her new nesting box that i mad as she was sure on the 1st one. She is very much spoilt and loved.
Sadly she got out when we moved to how new house..
She is a in door cat and will be getting done 6 weeks after she has had her babies..

Just waiting now for the kittens and very excited and nervous 
Any help would be appreciated ☺


----------



## QOTN

This is a very old thread so probably best to start your own.

Kittens can usually be seen and felt from about six or seven weeks. You can do a calculation of due date by adding 65 days to the date she escaped. A normal pregnancy can go up to 70 days but 65 days will give you a rough idea.


----------



## Katie86

QOTN said:


> This is a very old thread so probably best to start your own.
> 
> Kittens can usually be seen and felt from about six or seven weeks. You can do a calculation of due date by adding 65 days to the date she escaped. A normal pregnancy can go up to 70 days but 65 days will give you a rough idea.


Thank you yes i tried to do a new one and couldn't see how too thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow

If you scroll up to the top of the page you will see the heading 'Cat breeding'. To the right is another heading ' Post New Thread'


----------



## Katie86

SusieRainbow said:


> If you scroll up to the top of the page you will see the heading 'Cat breeding'. To the right is another heading ' Post New Thread'


Thank you x


----------

